# Forgot to wipe down.



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

oops!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

45 min ....set for 4 hours! ....oops!:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Forgot to wipe a tape?
I hate when that happens. It's usually in closets for me. lol.
Then the next day you're running your box and you come across that tape and you're just like Son of a B!tch!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahaha!! Eeww! That's a bad one too. I forgot you tape by hand. lol!
So much mud on there! haha!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Forgot to wipe a tape?
> I hate when that happens. It's usually in closets for me. lol.
> Then the next day you're running your box and you come across that tape and you're just like Son of a B!tch!


 Sorry ..Can't use a pic.. when starting a thread.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha!! Eeww! That's a bad one too. I forgot you tape by hand. lol!
> So much mud on there! haha!


 HA! HA! It aint funny!  I was rollin this morning!!!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Sorry ..Can't use a pic.. when starting a thread.


lol! It's all good. I jumped the gun.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> HA! HA! It aint funny!  I was rollin this morning!!!!!


lol! Until you came across that!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! Until you came across that!


I didn't catch It till I was loading up...I used curse words I didn't know!:yes:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

That's what you get for hand taping let alone quick set.. but seriously it happens to all, usually in a closet and usually them angles.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Forgot a 30" angle. Dry. Scrape. Do again. I turned around and kicked me for forgetting. Maybe I kicked me hard enough I won't forget one next time.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I like finding these on sand day. Train wreck:brows:.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I like finding these on sand day. Train wreck:brows:.


 Fr8train!!! :thumbup: .....I love It !!!:thumbup:..I don't feel so alone...:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I like finding these on sand day. Train wreck:brows:.


 So that would be A scrape /sand /scrape/sand /touch -up/ sand/ touch-up ..then sand some more?.....LOL!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

moore said:


> So that would be A scrape /sand /scrape/sand /touch -up/ sand/ touch-up ..then sand some more?.....LOL!


Ouch!!!!! That's sucks


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> So that would be A scrape /sand /scrape/sand /touch -up/ sand/ touch-up ..then sand some more?.....LOL!


Scrape, throw big old blobs of mud on, wait awhile, scrape, coat:thumbup:.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Scrape, throw big old blobs of mud on, wait awhile, scrape, coat:thumbup:.


ANd it always seems to be the last room you flushed lol :blink:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

is this a the DIY forum................?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Is this is a "let's be a douche bag" forum?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Is this is a "let's be a douche bag" forum?


Cough cough:whistling2:







him


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Cough cough:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who me!? lol


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

In ten years of hand taping i never forgot to wipe a tape, Got a zooka and  missed that one,  missed that one too.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Ouch Moore that sucks. We have all been there.:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> is this a the DIY forum................?


ya Learn anything yet??


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Why was this thread removed from drywall finishing?

moore, empty you PM folder. You're all filled up.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I wish i had a pic i loaded a bead got a phone call...then my brain went mush and then i practised really rough sanding


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

DLSdrywall said:


> I wish i had a pic i loaded a bead got a phone call...then my brain went mush and then i practised really rough sanding


That stinks!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Why was this thread removed from drywall finishing?
> 
> moore, empty you PM folder. You're all filled up.


Yeah ...That was kinda messed up... 

I just want Mud Star to know he can pm me anytime he needs advice or help with anything ..:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

moore said:


> ya Learn anything yet??


I learned a couple things on here moore! That some of you's know what your doing and the others think they do.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

:


moore said:


> oops!


...sigh....been on that train a few times....usually blame it on the help and make him fix it!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> I learned a couple things on here moore! That some of you's know what your doing and the others think they do.


 That's why I'm here....Tired of thinking!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Sometime's I wish there was a "no thanks" button!
Just for Mudstar :jester:
So I can show him how not thankful I am for any of his posts. haha.
Jk buddy.
....but not really....


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> I learned a couple things on here moore! That some of you's know what your doing and the others think they do.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

i really hate tapers that are like i never make mistakes because we all know we do stupid things sometimes, but everyone does it's if they can admit it or not


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> i really hate tapers that are like i never make mistakes because we all know we do stupid things sometimes, but everyone does it's if they can admit it or not


I never make mistakes









2buckjr makes them all:yes::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Wait till you miss a 3 way .....:blink::whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I like finding these on sand day. Train wreck:brows:.


Sorta like this in post #12?
Triple stink!!


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I never make mistakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA! perfect tapers like yourself are soo hard to find <<< notice sarcasm in my typing.

Thats the crappy thing about working alone knowone to blame but yourself


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Sometime's I wish there was a "no thanks" button!
> Just for Mudstar :jester:
> So I can show him how not thankful I am for any of his posts. haha.
> Jk buddy.
> ....but not really....



If you would have read my past posts you would have thanked me but I see your still learning.....like me


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Sometime's I wish there was a "no thanks" button!
> Just for Mudstar :jester:
> So I can show him how not thankful I am for any of his posts. haha.
> Jk buddy.
> ....but not really....


OOOO i sence a :hammer::boxing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudstar said:


> If you would have read my *past* posts you would have thanked me but I see your still learning.....like me


And what about present posts? You gave up?

That's the first honest post I've read from you bro.
We're all still learning. Difference is, the rest of us can admit it.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Had one today, luckily I caught it at the end of the day before I left. If it wasnt in the same room as the beer, I would be doing a lot of the "scrape/sand shuffle" tomorrow.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> HA! perfect tapers like yourself are soo hard to find <<< notice sarcasm in my typing.
> 
> Thats the crappy thing about working alone knowone to blame but yourself


Oh alright









Last week I coated a middle of a butt with a curve trowel, and Forgot to stroke it out. Next day when I seen it, I was about to b1tch at 2bjr, then remembered I was doing this job by myself. Spent the rest of the day wondering how I did that. How do you climb up on a bench, load the mud, then walk away without smoothing it out, nobody distracted me, nor did my phone ring.......

Sucks getting old:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh alright
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh alright
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everybody  up we could fill a forum of all the screw ups. As long as it looks good in the end who would know


----------



## BPTaper (Jul 31, 2012)

Yea your 3-ways are shot :blink:but your angles look very good sir:thumbup:


----------

